# Choking/gasping hairball sound?



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Last night Jack started choking/gasping like he had a hairball. He tried to puke twice, but nothing came out. I was freaking out - if he was really choking, I would have done the heimlich, but it was a weird gasping sound, so I didn't know what to do! Then, all of a sudden, it stopped. So he never puked anything, which makes me worried that it (whatever it was) is still in there and what if something happens today when I'm at work?
Does anyone know what this might be and what I should do???


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It's might be reverse sneezing. There's been other posts about it. Here's one

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...everse+sneezing

you can also do a search and find others.

Tess does it sometimes but is fine afterwards. I just lay my finger on her nose for just a second and she stops and breaths through her mouth. That stops it every time. 
Hope this helps,
Jane


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen the reverse sneezing before and this was different. He was gagging and trying to throw up - but nothing ever came out. It was a lot more severe than reverse sneezing.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll be darned! My mom has a toy poodle that apparently reverse sneezes. I looked at the thread that you posted a link to Jane, and then looked up vids on youtube. That is exactly what she does. I'll have to call her and tell her and tell her about the finger gently over thos nose trick to help her stop. Thanks!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is what is meant by reveresed sneezing, or if this is what your baby is doing.....but my Flakey, once in a while, if he got too exicited, it would look like he was gasping for air. He would stand still and just make this noises like he is trying to breath.

The very first time I saw him do it, I panicked immediately. My vet told me just to take him outside if you can, and massage his throat. You don't really have to take him outside, but they say the change in air, sometimes will help it pass quicker.

But when he would do that, I would massage his throat, and you could feel how tight it was. I would just remain calm, and tell him, "Mommy knows", massage his throat and less then a minute it would stop.

Not sure if that is the same thing your baby is doing. If he does it again, feel his throat to see if it feel all tight.

I know how scarey it can be seeing them do that.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Yep sounds like a reverse sneeze to me they can sound and look awful


----------



## bailey's daddy (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with the above. If it continues, I would just give him a little pice of butter so if there's anything in his throat, it would be easily digestible. That's what happen to Bailey and after I gave him a bit of butter, he stopped doing his weird quivers. Good luck


----------



## Amy_lovesdogs<3 (May 10, 2011)

_My dogs do that alot , I rub under thier mouth and neck for a few minutes and that works _B)​


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie does that choking coughing thing (not reverse sneezing) sometimes when we come in from our walk and he drinks water too quickly. It doesn't last long, and I always tell him not to drink too fast! He'll also do it once in a while for no reason - but just for a few seconds.


----------

